# Small Rotex knee mill in the East Bay (SF Bay Area) $995



## Aaron_W (Mar 19, 2020)

Neat horizontal / vertical Rotex mill, 5x20 so similar in size or a little smaller than a Clausing 8520 or Rockwell 21-100, $995

Could be a nice little mill for somebody short on space.


https://sfbay.craigslist.org/eby/tls/d/san-ramon-rotex-milling-machine/7094344306.html






Some info on Rotex

Lathes UK - Rotex milling machines


----------



## mattthemuppet2 (Mar 19, 2020)

that is really neat. Great price too!


----------



## Daughty (Mar 21, 2020)

Aaron is this yours or close to you?


----------



## Aaron_W (Mar 21, 2020)

Daughty said:


> Aaron is this yours or close to you?



Not mine, and about 2 hours from me. I just thought it was an interesting mill and at $995 about half what the popular mills this size seem to sell for.


----------



## middle.road (Mar 22, 2020)

That's sweet.


----------

